# Here are my goats - do you know what they are?



## mlw987m (Oct 15, 2010)

BOnnie is the white one, CLyde is the black on and i live them to pieces - any ideas on the breed (s)?


----------



## warthog (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know about breed, but Bonnie and Clyde are lovely.

Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 15, 2010)

What are the ages and sizes of the goats? I'm guessing they are probably some type of mixes. But they are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2010)

The black one looks like some pygmy...


----------



## mlw987m (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't been able to get close enough to check on the teeth - I saw a thread on here about telling their age from their teeth - but Bonnie seems to have quite a few in the front frmo what I could tell. I figured some sort of pygmy for Clyde, they are just stinkin cute! Ate some hay from my hands yesterday, making progress.................


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 16, 2010)

Very sweet!! Love the names!!!!

Im sorry I dont know much about differant breeds...Just my Toggies...I know about them..and their definately not Toggenbergs!!! 

1 breed ruled out!!  

Try raisins too...they love them and it works well when getting to know eachother.   Also when they are eating..try petting them...they just need time to get use of you...Once you gained their trust..they will be fine..just take time like anything else worth having!!!!


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Oct 17, 2010)

The look like either Nigerian Dwarves or Pygmy. Leaning more on the pigmy side for the black one..


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 18, 2010)

The black one looks like a Pygmy in coloration and size. I don't know if Pygmies come in white, but I'd say Pygmy, Nigerian, or Pygmy/Nigerian mix maybe on the white.


----------



## jduffy01 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have nigerians and i am thinking they are pygmys. Most people disbud nigerians but leave the horns on a pygmy which may be another clue.


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 5, 2010)

The face on Bonnie reminds me of an ALpine though. Maybe she is Alpine/Pygmy mix. Her fur looks too fuzzy for an ALP though.


----------

